# Games



## Paul22 (Apr 12, 2007)

I just want to play bubblels, not post obnxoious questions that I don't care about.

I just want to play bubblels, not post obnxoious questions that I don't care about.


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

No problem Paul, let me help you out...
Just click here and follow the instructions on how to become a "Subscribing Member" you'll be all set...
*This Way To The Games...*


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

lmao. you go Koz!


----------



## Ashley89 (Jan 9, 2008)

addictinggames.com ??


----------



## xxafspxx (Apr 3, 2007)

Either pay or keep posting with us each day your choice


----------



## jackiedee2002 (Jun 27, 2007)

I hear ya. But servers are expensive, man. lol. And really, what's $25 in the grand scheme of things? Thank goodness today is payday.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

jackiedee2002 said:


> I hear ya. But servers are expensive, man. lol. And really, what's $25 in the grand scheme of things? Thank goodness today is payday.


I really don't care about the money, I just don't want people sucking up server resources to play games and nothing else. The arcade is there for the members to take a break from the posting chatting etc.. or to kill time in between.

When the site went down last week I was surprised at the amount of email I received asking when the arcade was going to be back online. Some were from members I have never heard from or seen a post from the remainder were from people that only visited the site for the arcade and were not even members.

There are plenty of free arcade sites out there to choose from but if for some reason you wanna play here your going to contribute to the site in one way or another.


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Gil can I suggest adding Crazy Taxi to the games section. MindJolt.com has it on there, but i'm not sure of the legality of bringing it to this site.


----------



## jackiedee2002 (Jun 27, 2007)

Gil said:


> I really don't care about the money, I just don't want people sucking up server resources to play games and nothing else. The arcade is there for the members to take a break from the posting chatting etc.. or to kill time in between.


That's exactly what I meant - servers aren't cheap and I definitely understand why you changed the policy.

I love this site for the games and stuff because it's not blocked by my work, but I'm not above chipping in to help out and contributing to the forum.

Jackie


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Gil, I'll give ya $50 towards whatever if ya boot Mozz.


----------



## Big K (Jan 31, 2008)

This is a hell of a deal for $25, entertainment and fine conversation


----------

